# Fussy pregnant bitch



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Hi Folks

New to all this so forgive me if I go on a bit.

I have a golden retriever bitch who is on day 42 of her pregnancy. Her eating for the last few weeks has been terrible. I have contact with the owner of the stud we used and she has been very helpful but I am after any advise I can get.
She has also been breeding dogs for years.

She went off her own food mid week 3 as expected but it has gone on too long and although last week I fed her chicken and brown bread then gradually introduced some puppy food which went not too bad until day 39 when she turned her nose up at it again. According to vet I have not to give in to her as she is "at it" and the more I pander and worry the worse she will get.He says even if she doesn't eat for a few days I have not to offer her anything else as she will eat when hungry. 
The other thing is worming....vet has given me sachets to mix with food but stud owner does not support worming during pregancy(she is wormed regularly and was done before mating) but how can I get her to take this anyway if she is not eating.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Panacur is the only product licensed to use during pregnancy. IMO it is necessary. Panacur works very different to other wormers. It works by preventing the dormant larvae present within the bitch (even after worming thoroughly) from being passed on to the puppies. Others don't do this. The bitch always has worms (well their larvae) so even though worming before mating (as should be done) worming during pregnancy is IMO still extremely important.

With regards to food. Ignore the vet lol... Vets know very little about breeding and a pregnant bitch will often refuse food, even when hungry and the nausea kicks in due to the hormones, so removing food in hope she will eat it later often doesn't work. You will just have to try her with absolutely everything you can think of. Some sort of chicken broth (home made preferably as lower in salt, and also smelling it cooking may moisten her appetite) Scrambled egg is also good. Most will eat a bit of cheese and toast (be careful with cheese though as it is high in calcium). Small meals offered regularly will be more appreciated.

You could try mashing up the puppy kibble in a blender and adding it to the scrambled egg. Poach some white fish in milk. They also like this. Something light on the stomach is more appreciated than stodgy foods.

HTH


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good advice again hun


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank ya kindly xx


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

be very carefull what you give her our newfie was terrible from 3 weeks pregnant onwards and in the end we had her on chicken until the pups stopped feeding because she wouldnt eat anything else unless it had plenty of chicken in it.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Thanks folks.

Have tried putting puppy meal in blender but that doesn't work either.
Do you think it is possible for her to go through this pregnancy and not eat properly but her and pups be ok at the end of it, and for her to be ok although she will no doubt be a bit skinny!!

Have ordered some royal canin maxi baby to see if she will eat this.
Has anybody tried the pedigree chum puppy stuff and is it any good?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The puppy porridge? I don't like it, but many do.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

What's puppy porridge? What would you put in a broth?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry I thought you meant the pedigree puppy porridge. I've never fed pedigree chum... It is rubbish food. In the broth... anything really apart from poisonous things like onions. Chicken, stock, veg, barley, lentils (remembering these need soacking for 24 hours before) Whatever is in the cupboard really. I normally eat it too


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

my girl did this too and went on to have seven beautiful big healthy puppies in two hours!!! i feed her arden grange anyway and added sardines in sunflower oil,scrambled eggs and sometimes just added hot water from the kettle ( not boiling ) to make it a bit soggy which also made it quite smelly which she liked


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for that. Getting really worried and anxious(which I am sure she is picking up on) thinking she will suffer or the pups will because I can't get her to eat properly.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Tanya

Have fed Burns food almost since we got her and now on Hills (which is not getting eaten) and about to try Royal canin but am getting desperate and was thinking trying pedigree chum would be better than me making food but will try the broth and see how that goes.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try not to worry. We had to force feed a bitch before now... she wouldn't eat from day 1 of mating up until after giving birth. The babies were healthy, but she looked like a hat rack. We didn't breed from her again as she just wasn't cut out for mother hood


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

i had this with Kimi, she went off food at around 3 weeks , and then although she started eating again, she became fussier and fussier, we ended up with 4 different complete foods in the house ( including a high protein puppy, and a gravy coated worker) and in the end had to resort to a tinned meat with veg and pasta( extortionately expensive).
the pups are now 10 days old , and since whelping ive got her on a homemade concoction , which i kinda got to by experimentation , and shes loving it.
i put 3 packets of minced chicken ( from our local petfood store) , in a large pan with lots of water, add 3 cupfuls of puppy complete to up the protein, and 1 or 2 cups of the gravy coated worker , which makes it really smelly and gravyish.i boil it all up, and then add some more puppy kibble when its cooked.
no idea how good this is nutritionally, but its keeping her going and at least shes now eating every meal, tho my kitchen smells horrendous and im having to cook it every morning( i use a massive stewpot, but shes a very big dog lol).
im hoping to keep her on this until the pups are weaned , and am gradually adding more complete to the mix at each mealtime to try and change her back to the dry eventually, but i may have made myself a job for life lol.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Hi Cat43

That sound awful but going to try Royal canin then if that doesn't work then I will make up some kind of concoction just like you said. 
Can't bring myself to starve her like the vet has said as I think she would go for days. The scary thing is this isn't even the hard bit...........thats still to come.

Did you get your supplies from pet store rather than super market


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Hi Cat43
Just checked out your pics of pups. They are gorgeous and some size....gives me hope. 

What breed is she?


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

callie, shes an akita.
i get all my dogfood from a local small petstore, he used to be a discount price store , but ive noticed since he changed hands a while ago nothing is particularly cheap there anymore. he stocks about 12 different types of dry dog food , and has a freezer with minced beef , chicken , or tripe ( yuk)
i pay £4 for 10 packs of chicken , and am using about 3 packs a day, plus the dry supreme worker and the dry puppy .
probably not the cheapest option as im mixing it now, but still considerably cheaper than a premium wet food which is the only other thing she would even entertain.
the pups are certainly gaining well on it , and mum now looks fit so i think its working out ok.
akitas can be fussy and stubborn when they set their minds to it , but ive never known any of mine turn down ready brek or scrambled egg at a push , so they might also be worth a try


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

My girl was very fussy during pregnancy (very very fussy).......
the only way she would eat was me sitting on the floor with her hand feeding her, messy job but she did eat!!! 
Give it a go


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

Thanks but have tried that too!!! She didn't take it from my hand but if I played a game with it she would eat some but now she is refusing dog food altogether( at least she is refusing the hills food) Husband says not to pander to her as I might be going to pet shop tonight to get The royal canin but she is definitely not eating enough!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Callie said:


> Hi Lucy,
> 
> Thanks but have tried that too!!! She didn't take it from my hand but if I played a game with it she would eat some but now she is refusing dog food altogether( at least she is refusing the hills food) Husband says not to pander to her as I might be going to pet shop tonight to get The royal canin but she is definitely not eating enough!!!


Arrr.... I know how your feeling.......
Have you tried anything really smelly....... like tinned sardines added to her food? tesco do a tin sardines in tommy sauce, she loved that... but after a few days went off it, but it worked for a few days!!
Or try a tinned/sachet of puppy food added to her dry.
Grated cheese sprinked on food sometimes works too

fish4dogs also do a salmon mouse, maisie went crazy for it for about 2 weeks, then went off it again.

Boiled eggs?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just another one aswelll.... nice fresh green tripe.... I don't know many (pregnant or not) that will say no to this.

Don't worry yourself though.... you should have read about Archielees bitch.... she was DREADFUL and the size of her puppies were enormous. She'll eat like crazy when she has whelped


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

:lol:


Tanya1989 said:


> Just another one aswelll.... nice fresh green tripe.... I don't know many (pregnant or not) that will say no to this.
> 
> Don't worry yourself though.... you should have read about Archielees bitch.... she was DREADFUL and the size of her puppies were enormous. She'll eat like crazy when she has whelped


Yep yep, Oh yes they do, maisie just ate and ate, she didn't lose any condition after pups, actually i'm trying to get some weight off her now, her pups are 6 months now and maisie is a little round :lol: vet gave me a ticking off (she's only 1kg overweight, ok maybe 2kg's) she now on a diet and not impressed :lol:


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

This morning and yesterday she ate some Royal Canin maxi baby and scoffed the lot. Taking it easy as don't want upset tummy. 
Fingers crossed but know she might go off this too!!!
Difference being she ate it this morning when she hasn't eaten in the morning for weeks. We are now on day 44.
Any hints and tips for what things I should be doing now.
Whelping box made yesterday so that's ticked off.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/98252-steps-take-after-mating-your-bitch.html

This is a thread I did a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Trying to get all my supplies together now!!! Am looking at whelping kits on ebay and they look ok . Any advice on the heat pad and what size should I get for a retriever.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just another one aswelll.... nice fresh green tripe.... I don't know many (pregnant or not) that will say no to this.
> 
> Don't worry yourself though.... you should have read about Archielees bitch.... she was DREADFUL and the size of her puppies were enormous. She'll eat like crazy when she has whelped


Oh yes they was enormous lol and she's only a little girl bless her, they are all about 3 1/2 lbs now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Callie said:


> Trying to get all my supplies together now!!! Am looking at whelping kits on ebay and they look ok . Any advice on the heat pad and what size should I get for a retriever.


Cat heat pads | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd the second one down either in medium or large size.

The petnap whelping kits from petnap are the best too... everything you could imagine at a bargain price. PM you email and I'll forward you my list and where to buy from


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Just had alook at the post from "tortoise lady" about her pregnant staffy.
My bitch's nipples are no where near this size although they have got bigger. Should I be worried. We are on day 48.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

All breeds are different, did you get her scanned sorry i cant remember if you did say


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

No vet just palpated and said multiple pregnancy. He said no point scanning as it would only tell me more then 5 or less than 5 and that at this stage ( which was about day 28) they could absorb them. She is definitely getting bigger tho even considering she was always a skinny retriever and that she has been off her food for so long. We are getting the clear discharge too.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They can reabsorb the puppies, if you are worried i would have her scanned but not at the vets they are not that good, the scanner lady came to my house, she said she could see 4 puppies and that is what she have


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Not sure how to go about getting someone to house but will look into it. Thanks


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sheep scanner


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

We do have a few farms nearby....do you think I should ask them or does this sound a bit cheeky!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Where are you from? you can give it a go you can only try


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Scotland. Not far from Glasgow but more in the countyside.
Might give this a try.

Thanks again.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No probs hun, let me know how you get on


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

No luck on the sheep scanner. Have asked but the farmers here dont bother scanning their sheep!!!
Bit more settled today as I know she is getting bigger and it's not through her eating!! 
She has been eating better but today (by accident) I realised she likes dairylea cheese. I coated come of her kibble in it and she scoffed it. Is this safe for her??
Another thing, at what stage should I be able to feel the pups moving and how do you do it. Don't want to do her any harm.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

too much calcium at this stage is not a good idea it can cause eclampsia which can be life threatening so not too much dairylea or any dairy


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Yes thanks for that. Was a bit unsure so thats why I asked. Getting her to vet tomorrow for a scan.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Got a scan yesterday. The vet said she could see at least 4 puppies but that it was hard to get an accurate count as at this stage(51 days today) they are quite big and could be hidden behind each other.
It was nice to see the wee heart beats. Still not eating great but she is eating some puppy food at least!!!
She is casting a lot now. Is that normal?


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Hi folks, Anyone their to give me an answer on whether I need "liquid life" as it says it is for sheep and cows so bit unsure and I am ordering dopram v and the New life puppy kit at the mo.
ta
Oh and should I be giving Amber whelpi or not? She is now on day 52 and still not eating great. She is eating but not as much as packet says.


----------

